# IVF AT 43 after endometritis



## Lastchance2020 (Dec 9, 2019)

I have had at least 9 failed IVF cycles. I had a c section and then it seems after stim I get fluid in uterus. I tested positive for a uterine infection. I went on doxcicycline cipeoflaxin and prednisone. The problem is that my IVF cycle has only worked with a 3 day fresh transfer and it has to be A quality for the egg to stick. 

I am running out of money and don’t know what to do at this point. I desperately want a sibling for my son. I almost lost my son at 8 months old and this hits home for me. I want another baby.

Any success stories out there:

I had a frozen A follicle but bc it had to be frozen it didn’t work. I don’t know what to do anymore I am heartbroken. I am even ready to beg for money to try again.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am really sorry to know all your story, and I wish you the best of luck with your journey x


----------

